# 5 homegrown cut by LAGALAXY



## jpeter (Nov 7, 2017)

"The LA Galaxy cut ties with five academy products on Wednesday, according to the _LA Times_’ Kevin Baxter.

Baxter reported that the Galaxy will not bring back forward Jack McBean, defender Nathan Smith and midfielders Jaime Villarreal, Jose Villarreal and Raul Mendiola. All five initially joined the team as Homegrown Players"

https://www.mlssoccer.com/post/2017/11/07/report-la-galaxy-cut-ties-five-homegrown-players

The home grown idea really hasn't worked that well for Galaxy yet, investing 6 yrs of development in some players and having very little to show for in the end is rough, but I guess there  cutting the loses & moving on ?


----------



## galaxydad (Nov 8, 2017)

I really think they made a huge mistake with McBean and Jose Villarreal. They were never given a real chance with the first team. I saw Villarreal play outstanding each time he got on the pitch with the 1st team. McBean is and was a young player that I saw promise in. They should have given these players a real chance to make an impact but never did for whatever reason. Best wishes to all the players going forward. 

As stated in previous threads- I will continue to advise players in the US to look toward the college route as it still is their BEST chance to both play professionally and have a quality life after football.  If you get the invite to move overseas and your family is willing to invest in that then do so but the US has so many problems with its current system and sadly the Galaxy is a big perpetuator of the status quo.


----------



## True love (Nov 8, 2017)

Move over home grown players, step aside, only if you is a old 38 year old wash up superstar from Europe than you can always play for LA Galaxy. ------- United Kingdom, Spain, Germany, France, Russia, Netherlands, Italy, Turkey, Switzerland, and Hungary.


----------



## boomer (Nov 8, 2017)

True love said:


> Move over home grown players, step aside, only if you is a old 38 year old wash up superstar from Europe than you can always play for LA Galaxy. ------- United Kingdom, Spain, Germany, France, Russia, Netherlands, Italy, Turkey, Switzerland, and Hungary.


Galaxy academy did a good job in the past of producing players with the potential to play professionally. Then Bruce Arena happened. More interested in the short-term (MLS business model doesn't help), he ignored the club's youth completely. Galaxy are paying the price now and will continue to do so for years to come. If they compete in MLS again it'll have to be with mercenaries. The youth are not ready. These 5 players all had the potential of being very good or even great, but that requires faith and patience from the coaching staff as well as consistent playing time at a top level at a much younger age. The organization let these guys down big time. I hope they land on their feet, but their ships may have sailed.


----------



## PaytoplayinLancaster? (Nov 8, 2017)

Sadly this is a trickle down of MLS not being on the same page with the rest of the planet.  It’s hard to send these kids to other clubs to get playing time with the transfer windows not being aligned. They should keep them though, it’s not like they can do any worse or get relegated.  The season is over now.


----------



## El Clasico (Nov 8, 2017)

As stated many times before.  If you have a true prospect, and their goal is to play pro, send them to Europe.  At the very least, send them to college so they can have a back up plan.  Now, you will see the same patterns start to develop with the girls program.

The problem isn't that the coaching staff let them down.  The problem IS the lack of a true coaching staff to begin with.

The US will figure it out eventually (15-30 years) but do what is right for your player today. Let the vanity parents run their kids through this mill.

Such a shame for these young men, but going forward, even a blind man can see that the DA is a dead end so new parents that chase the bright lights of DA have to accept responsibility for their results.


----------



## mahrez (Nov 8, 2017)

First off good luck to these young men, hopefully they find their career track back on target soon.

These were among the first of the homegrown player concept that may have been ahead of its time and misused somewhat.

Collecting some young hot target prospects from clubs and  and putting them in a "academy" for 6 months or so then calling them homegrown is somewhat of a misnomer IMO.

Starting players at U12,U13,U14 like what LAFC is attempting to do then seeing them through development all the way to U18/19, USL 2nd team, and possibly 1st team is what is really takes to be a true "home grown player".

Putting too much hype, expectations, branding on players that where what 16 or 17 yrs old in this case and still developing in a rough way to go.   Prior to the USL alignment MLS only had "reserve teams"  and the developmental players had limited option.     The Galaxy II was born, partly I was told so that  players like JV who went on loan to a MX team (playing time) could have a bridge between the academy and the first team.   The bridge was more like a moat under BA. the Galaxy lost key personnel and basically haven't keep up with the times like:
Greg Vanney,  Tornoto FC   Eastern Conf Finals
Gregg Berhalter, Columbus Crew;  Western Conf Finals

The Galaxy II has turned into something else, the wooden spoon winner but at least there giving this new breed of young prospects hope that the bridge is real this time and they can continue to develop into first team players, they kind of struck out on the first attempt but maybe some of them will make it and have consistent pro soccer career's?


----------



## Myleftfoot (Nov 9, 2017)

Can someone confirm if it’s true that LAG Academy U15 is playing up 6 u14’s? If it’s true I think that’s a very good way to develop player.


----------



## jpeter (Nov 9, 2017)

Myleftfoot said:


> Can someone confirm if it’s true that LAG Academy U15 is playing up 6 u14’s? If it’s true I think that’s a very good way to develop player.


So far no U14's have been playing up at U15: http://glxy.ussoccerda.com/sam/teams/index.php?team=3944820

With so many on the roster might be tuff to find the playing time but maybe in the future some will get a chance?


----------



## True love (Nov 9, 2017)

Myleftfoot said:


> Can someone confirm if it’s true that LAG Academy U15 is playing up 6 u14’s? If it’s true I think that’s a very good way to develop player.



That's correct truth, 6 U14 playing up With the U15 this Saturday against De Anza Force on the road. 100%  correct.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 9, 2017)

True love said:


> That's correct truth, 6 U14 playing up With the U15 this Saturday against De Anza Force on the road. 100%  correct.


So the 04s are on break and the club decided to bring several of them up with U15s this weekend.


----------



## True love (Nov 9, 2017)

xav10 said:


> So the 04s are on break and the club decided to bring several of them up with U15s this weekend.



U15 Travel Roster, 16 players travel with the team this weekend, ten 03 and six 04, so I thinks every single player will see some playing time.


----------



## boomer (Nov 9, 2017)

A bunch of 03s are getting pulled into the YNT camp starting this weekend. 03s running really lean. The 04 call-ups were a must.


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 9, 2017)

Myleftfoot said:


> Can someone confirm if it’s true that LAG Academy U15 is playing up 6 u14’s? If it’s true I think that’s a very good way to develop player.


I think you guys are the wrong page. Read the heading on the post .


----------



## Shottas (Nov 9, 2017)

Boomer has it right ! Very few have a chance to play up or even practice up.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Nov 10, 2017)

jpeter said:


> "The LA Galaxy cut ties with five academy products on Wednesday, according to the _LA Times_’ Kevin Baxter.
> 
> Baxter reported that the Galaxy will not bring back forward Jack McBean, defender Nathan Smith and midfielders Jaime Villarreal, Jose Villarreal and Raul Mendiola. All five initially joined the team as Homegrown Players"
> 
> ...


Bottom line is they haven't been good enough. They've had chances, limited or not, this is professional sport. Priority one is the result. If you can't be impactful in the MLS then it's time to find a new job.


----------



## boomer (Nov 10, 2017)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Bottom line is they haven't been good enough. They've had chances, limited or not, this is professional sport. Priority one is the result. If you can't be impactful in the MLS then it's time to find a new job.


American soccer mentality. This kind of thinking is part of the problem. Your avatar is closer to your persona than even you knew.

If it were all about "result" then Zardes and Gio would've been benched for stretches this season for grossly under-performing. Same with Gerrard and other "names" over the past several years. Can't do that in MLS though. Have to prop up the names and sell jerseys. Bruce Arena would rather bring in Steven Gerrard and watch him F it all up in the midfield instead of giving one of these kids (now men) a chance. Plenty of casual Liverpool fans' butts in seats and #8 jerseys sold in that first season - the MLS business model.

Bottom line, show confidence in any of these players at 18/19/20 years old, play them consistently, and they likely would've risen to the occasion. Their top-level development was never gonna happen in USL or on loan where other coaching staffs decide who plays. Galaxy are now reaping what Arena and the front office sowed over the past several years. A real shame.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Nov 10, 2017)

boomer said:


> American soccer mentality. This kind of thinking is part of the problem. Your avatar is closer to your persona than even you knew.
> 
> If it were all about "result" then Zardes and Gio would've been benched for stretches this season for grossly under-performing. Same with Gerrard and other "names" over the past several years. Can't do that in MLS though. Have to prop up the names and sell jerseys. Bruce Arena would rather bring in Steven Gerrard and watch him F it all up in the midfield instead of giving one of these kids (now men) a chance. Plenty of casual Liverpool fans' butts in seats and #8 jerseys sold in that first season - the MLS business model.
> 
> Bottom line, show confidence in any of these players at 18/19/20 years old, play them consistently, and they likely would've risen to the occasion. Their top-level development was never gonna happen in USL or on loan where other coaching staffs decide who plays. Galaxy are now reaping what Arena and the front office sowed over the past several years. A real shame.


Its exactly the opposite to American Soccer Mentality buddy. MLS is a soft league that allows for under performance. You think Zardes and Gio sell enough shirts to warrant keeping any top performer out of the team, that would help the team to win? You think Galaxy fans are fighting for tickets to watch those guys play? Onalfo was in place earlier this season. No MLS Coach had a tighter link to promoting youth than he did? They've not been good enough. If they go on to great success at their next club, if they can secure one, I'll hold my hands up. They've had every chance to impress EVERY DAY. 

I mentioned nothing about Arena, Gerrard. They're part of the MLS parade too, but you can't hold them entirely accountable for these players not taking their chances.


----------



## boomer (Nov 10, 2017)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Its exactly the opposite to American Soccer Mentality buddy. MLS is a soft league that allows for under performance. You think Zardes and Gio sell enough shirts to warrant keeping any top performer out of the team, that would help the team to win? You think Galaxy fans are fighting for tickets to watch those guys play? Onalfo was in place earlier this season. No MLS Coach had a tighter link to promoting youth than he did? They've not been good enough. If they go on to great success at their next club, if they can secure one, I'll hold my hands up. They've had every chance to impress EVERY DAY.
> 
> I mentioned nothing about Arena, Gerrard. They're part of the MLS parade too, but you can't hold them entirely accountable for these players not taking their chances.


 Hey buddy. I agree that MLS is a soft league that breeds mediocrity. Multiple reasons for this...closed market, no incentives for developing youth, control by a select few, seen as entertainment, no incentive to excel. I could go on. MLS is fundamentally flawed. Where else in the world can you make the playoffs and have a chance at a "Championship" with a -21 goal diff (see 2017 SJ Earthquakes)? Or win an MLS Cup with a losing regular season record (see 2009 RSL)? What a joke. If MLS is going to break out of the paradigm of hiring aging superstars (Gerrard/Pirlo/Kaka) or those players that they think will sell jerseys/tickets but can't cut it in Europe (Dos Santos/Bradley/Altidore), the MLS business model needs to change significantly. Do you think TFC brought in Bradley and paid him $6.5m a year because he's worth it in footballing terms? Hell no. It was marketing and name recognition. This is indicative of the greater problems I pointed out above.

Arena is worth mentioning because he is the one accountable for the limited development of these players, although in many ways he didn't have much choice given that he is a product of and has had much success helping to prop up the flawed system. You say Arena gave them opportunities and were given a chance to impress everyday. I say those chances where few and far between at best. MLS, Galaxy, and Arena were never going to allow these unknown youngsters to break into a line-up and take real playing time from "names", jeopardizing their standing in the league as a star. Do you think the typical family of 4 or the hordes of AYSO teams would've come out to see Jose Villareal play? They were there to see the "names" and the league business model was built on that fact, especially the last 10 years after Golden Balls came to LA.

I'll concede to you that these 5 were not likely good enough to promote this year by Onalfo, someone who absolutely had a link to youth. My point is that these 5 were underdeveloped over the past 5+ years under Arena. They never stood a chance of getting to a level that would warrant promotion by Onalfo this season. Time in USL (and Academy reserve league for several years prior) and the occasional sniff at the first team for US Open Cup games or when a "name" is on int'l duty or refused to play on turf isn't enough. Real first team minutes need to happen early and often. In the end, all 5 of these guys might've not been good enough even with the right support and opportunities, but at this point we will never know unless one or more land in a great environment and course-correct.


----------



## boomer (Nov 13, 2017)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Its exactly the opposite to American Soccer Mentality buddy. MLS is a soft league that allows for under performance. You think Zardes and Gio sell enough shirts to warrant keeping any top performer out of the team, that would help the team to win? You think Galaxy fans are fighting for tickets to watch those guys play? Onalfo was in place earlier this season. No MLS Coach had a tighter link to promoting youth than he did? They've not been good enough. If they go on to great success at their next club, if they can secure one, I'll hold my hands up. They've had every chance to impress EVERY DAY.
> 
> I mentioned nothing about Arena, Gerrard. They're part of the MLS parade too, but you can't hold them entirely accountable for these players not taking their chances.


Sunil, something from Pulisic's open letter to America today...

"I’ve gotta say: It really does frustrate me, when I watch MLS, and I see our best U-17 players — who, again, are so talented and so capable — being rostered … but then not being put on the field much to actually play. I watch that, and I just think about how I was given a chance … a real chance … and it changed my life. Why then are we seemingly hesitant to allow these other talents to blossom?"


----------



## ultimate20 (Nov 14, 2017)

Questions- What does the large amount of foreign players rostered and playing on virtually every MLS team do to the development of upcoming American players?  
What role does the relatively low salary structure for the majority of players have on the development of upcoming American players?


----------



## espola (Nov 14, 2017)

ultimate20 said:


> Questions- What does the large amount of foreign players rostered and playing on virtually every MLS team do to the development of upcoming American players?
> What role does the relatively low salary structure for the majority of players have on the development of upcoming American players?


This is a weakness I have been discussing lately.  A good number of our better youth players end up in college soccer programs.  After they graduate, they may have college-graduate options.  So the choice is take an opportunity to sign on to a low-level professional soccer team at a low salary with no promise of even lasting out the first year, or take a job with a tech startup for twice as much with a possibility of stock options and performance bonuses.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Nov 14, 2017)

boomer said:


> Sunil, something from Pulisic's open letter to America today...
> 
> "I’ve gotta say: It really does frustrate me, when I watch MLS, and I see our best U-17 players — who, again, are so talented and so capable — being rostered … but then not being put on the field much to actually play. I watch that, and I just think about how I was given a chance … a real chance … and it changed my life. Why then are we seemingly hesitant to allow these other talents to blossom?"


Fair enough....but my question would be, given the overall standard of the league, is this truly a platform for any player to blossom?


----------



## boomer (Nov 14, 2017)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Fair enough....but my question would be, given the overall standard of the league, is this truly a platform for any player to blossom?


I definitely hear ya. It would be ideal if players with high potential had the opportunity to go to academies and eventually first teams overseas early like Pulisic did, but the unfortunate reality is that for many talented teenagers, MLS is the only legal option before the age of 18. Even though the standard of MLS isn't great, it is certainly better than USL. If a player develops well enough in MLS at a young age (16-20yrs old), opportunities outside of the US will happen more frequently for those kids, or at least they could make a real go at a pro career here in the states if they don't quite meet that overseas standard. Take these 5 players again...none are going to have better leagues anywhere in the world lining up to give them a shot because their development was severely undermined during their formative years here in the states. Was there another Pulisic in that group? I seriously doubt it, but how many potential Pulisics have been overlooked and underdeveloped by the MLS machine where quality teenagers are pushed aside in favor of middle-grade veterans and marque names on jerseys? USL is supposed to be a short-term stepping stone for homegrown players, not a destination and eventual career graveyard.


----------



## JJP (Nov 14, 2017)

You have to earn your place on a team, so Galaxy has every right to cut them, but I think these kids that were cut by Galaxy were strung along too long. If these kids are not getting regular first team minutes by 20, they should be cut so they still have time to go to college on a soccer scholarship.


----------



## SBFDad (Nov 15, 2017)

JJP said:


> You have to earn your place on a team, so Galaxy has every right to cut them, but I think these kids that were cut by Galaxy were strung along too long. If these kids are not getting regular first team minutes by 20, they should be cut so they still have time to go to college on a soccer scholarship.


Can’t play in college if cut from their pro contract at 20. No longer eligible having been a pro, but I get your main point. Play them or let them move on.


----------



## younothat (Nov 15, 2017)

MLS has some interesting, convoluted, and ever changing rules and regulations regarding home grown players
https://www.mlssoccer.com/league/official-rules/mls-roster-rules-and-regulations

This is older guide by has the concept down: https://www.brotherlygame.com/2015/9/3/9242267/homegrown-player-rule-major-league-soccer-visual-guide

There is a new twist just recently:

"Multiple league sources tell me MLS is set to approve a new rule this offseason that will allow teams to keep 100 percent of transfer fees for Homegrown Players. This incentivizes league owners to invest more in player development, and rewards the teams that do so successfully. Currently, MLS receives 25 percent of any Homegrown transfer"
http://soccer.nbcsports.com/2017/11/08/report-mls-to-change-how-clubs-profit-from-transfers/

"When stories come out that have Atlanta United turning down $30 million in transfer fees for two players, it’s clear that something is quite backwards. And the way Carlos Bocanegra and Darren Eales have been running ATL, that money could bring in some massive talent."
https://www.dirtysouthsoccer.com/2017/11/7/16618060/proposed-transfer-fee-changes-could-have-major-impact-on-the-future-of-atlanta-united

If you kid plays for a MLS club in the DA there are somethings you might want to consider, the club now has your homegrown rights so your options could be somewhat limited in MLS if you want to sign as homegrown to any other MLS club or what to come back to the MLS at some point. 

Paul Arriola's move to D.C. United a case study in MLS transfer rules
http://www.espnfc.com/major-league-soccer/19/blog/post/3176165/paul-arriolas-move-to-dc-united-a-case-study-in-mls-transfer-rules

"What's also giving many pause is the $500,000 in allocation money DCU sent to the Galaxy. A player qualifies as a Homegrown Player if he's been with the club's academy for at least one year. Arriola spent a mere seven-and-a-half months with the Galaxy, and played in just 11 matches. But apparently there is another mechanism triggering Homegrown status. An MLS spokesperson confirmed that by virtue of LA offering Arriola a contract prior to his signing with Club Tijuana, the Galaxy obtained right of first refusal should he ever opt to try and sign a contract with an MLS club"

Arriola acutally played academy with Arsenal for longer than the Galaxy but they scopped him up, retrained his rights, and make a cool 500K in the process even though all they did is offer him a contact which he did'nt sign.


----------



## JJP (Nov 15, 2017)

SBFDad said:


> Can’t play in college if cut from their pro contract at 20. No longer eligible having been a pro, but I get your main point. Play them or let them move on.


You’re absolutely right, forgot about that.  It just goes to show u how f—ked up the NCAA system is.  Colleges, coaches, administrators are making money hand over fist while kids take all the risk and provide free labor.


----------



## full90 (Nov 15, 2017)

A handful of schools are making money hand over fist. Not all of them. And not men's soccer coaches for sure. And while it's "free labor" the kid does get school paid for, gear paid for, medical services paid for, tutoring paid for, housing paid for, travel paid for, internships on campus, nutritionist paid for, strength and conditioning training paid for and, if applicable, marketing for any future athletic career done for free. So I am not sure how this qualifies as "free" labor. A lot gets invested in each student.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 15, 2017)

JJP said:


> You’re absolutely right, forgot about that.  It just goes to show u how f—ked up the NCAA system is.  Colleges, coaches, administrators are making money hand over fist while kids take all the risk and provide free labor.


zero money in men's college soccer. including the coaches. it's just really bad all around, unless you really are a "student athlete" or want to play soccer for a couple of years at school, on your way to an MLS career.


----------



## jpeter (Nov 15, 2017)

full90 said:


> A handful of schools are making money hand over fist. Not all of them. And not men's soccer coaches for sure. And while it's "free labor" the kid does get school paid for, gear paid for, medical services paid for, tutoring paid for, housing paid for, travel paid for, internships on campus, nutritionist paid for, strength and conditioning training paid for and, if applicable, marketing for any future athletic career done for free. So I am not sure how this qualifies as "free" labor. A lot gets invested in each student.


A good college education costs $$ so for a student's athletes all the things you listed + potential sholarships money are nice benefits.

The Paul Arriola comparison as opposed to the JV home grown route is telling.

Back them 30k or so was the starting wage for fresh home grown  MLS players but still only about 55k today.   Considering the hours their putting in this amounts to  equivalent of a minimum wage job.

Interesting about this:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homegrown_Player_Rule_(Major_League_Soccer)

"MLS roster rules allow a team to sign players to contracts similar to Generation adidascontracts,[2] which do not count against the MLS salary budget and may earn a much higher salary than the league minimum. MLS has since removed this wording from the roster rules.[3] That means homegrown players will not count against the salary budget only if they are registered using supplemental roster slots, but will still count against the salary budget if they are registered using senior roster slots. There is, however, supplementary salary budget made by MLS only for homegrown players that are registered using senior roster slots called homegrown player funds.[4]

Zades is getting almost 600k as a homegrown off the books but most are geting a lot less, 55k for the rookies.

http://www.topdrawersoccer.com/the91stminute/2017/04/mls-homegrowns-a-mixed-bag-in-the-latest-league-salary-dump/

Gamble on a homegrown or USL soccer contact for low pay and become ineligible for college soccer, potential benefits, and the other stuff?  that goes with home grown or get a sure fire education?   For Arriola who plays for MNT, makes good $ his choice is paying off, for the 5 cut maybe not so much yet.


----------



## JJP (Nov 15, 2017)

xav10 said:


> zero money in men's college soccer. including the coaches. it's just really bad all around, unless you really are a "student athlete" or want to play soccer for a couple of years at school, on your way to an MLS career.


Sure, the money is in college men's football and basketball.  You're absolutely right.

But I'd rather see that money given to students, not the administrators.  I guess I'm tired of the so called "amateur idealism" BS in college sports.  There may have been a noble intention a long time ago, but today it's clearly done to make sure the athletes, who are basically the talent and labor, don't get the money.

There's no reason why the NCAA can't change its rules to make an exception for soccer players under, say, the cutoff age of 20, and treat them as amateurs if they get terminated or leave a pro contract.


----------



## Wez (Nov 15, 2017)

Is it very rare for College players to get picked up by MLS, after they finish school?


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 15, 2017)

I would rather have my kid get a college degree then play mls starting wage at 40, 000 a yr before taxes. There are few MLS clubs that move their home grown player to first team bases. Lets be realistic.


----------



## younothat (Nov 15, 2017)

Wez said:


> Is it very rare for College players to get picked up by MLS, after they finish school?


*1.4%* chance % NCAA to Major Pro***
MLS SuperDraft 2017 (College Players)
https://www.mlssoccer.com/superdraft/2017/tracker

Out of of the ~25K or so NCAA players there are 80 or so spots every year in MLS some of which don't get filled
http://www.ncaa.org/about/resources/research/mens-soccer

Getting drafted is just the fist step, making the team and getting a decent wage is a whole another matter.

Besides Jordan Morris (who left college early) don't recall many college players making much $ in the MLS.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 9, 2018)

Soccerspew said:


> Read our latest blog about the pitfalls of Academy soccer in the UK: http://www.soccerspew.com/2018/03/09/no-hunger-in-paradise-michael-calvin-review-5-out-of-5-spews/?frame-nonce=0e26acd0e5


I read this and I follow the US market closely. As a longtime soccer parent, I see that by 16 or so (at the latest), you can tell if your kid is D3-bound, D1, or pro level. So the parent and the kid have to have realistic discussions along the way. If I were in England at an academy at 16, I would start aiming at a US university opportunity, because you're probably of NCAA caliber, while so unlikely to get paid in the pros in England. However, I also believe you can make MLS-level salaries in the 3rd division in the UK, which we forget about when we focus on EPL.


----------



## espola (Mar 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I read this and I follow the US market closely. As a longtime soccer parent, I see that by 16 or so (at the latest), you can tell if your kid is D3-bound, D1, or pro level. So the parent and the kid have to have realistic discussions along the way. If I were in England at an academy at 16, I would start aiming at a US university opportunity, because you're probably of NCAA caliber, while so unlikely to get paid in the pros in England. However, I also believe you can make MLS-level salaries in the 3rd division in the UK, which we forget about when we focus on EPL.


If you aim high (like National/Olympic team by age 20) it's not so hard if you have to settle for partial funding at a DI school.


----------



## SBFDad (Mar 9, 2018)

Soccerspew said:


> Read our latest blog about the pitfalls of Academy soccer in the UK: http://www.soccerspew.com/2018/03/09/no-hunger-in-paradise-michael-calvin-review-5-out-of-5-spews/?frame-nonce=0e26acd0e5


Best book I’ve read in a while. Very insightful.


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Mar 9, 2018)

younothat said:


> MLS has some interesting, convoluted, and ever changing rules and regulations regarding home grown players
> https://www.mlssoccer.com/league/official-rules/mls-roster-rules-and-regulations
> 
> This is older guide by has the concept down: https://www.brotherlygame.com/2015/9/3/9242267/homegrown-player-rule-major-league-soccer-visual-guide
> ...


So even at 12U if you played on Galaxy or LAFC DA, then your homegrown rights are theirs?
How difficult is it to get rights released and is it easier to get released in the youngers vs olders when kids are more developed?
I'm guessing also that if your kid is a top player, then it would be more difficult.


----------

